# bloody guts-shirt how-to



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a costume how-to for my guts-shirt.








1. Take a old shirt.
2. cut a hole in the shirt.
3. glue a bigger peace swansdown ( I dont know the word.... I mean the stuff for shirts and clothes...) on the inside of the shirt. So the hole is closed. 
4. spray expanding foam on the peace. It must look like a gut.
5. spray the foam red with paint. 
6. than make the Shirt bloody.

Dont understand anything? write! I edit the Tread. Look at my signature ^^


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Good job looks great


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks... I put all my "love" in this shirt


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You got to love Insulated foam! Nice job on the shirt. It really looks great. That is how I added ribs and guts for my Zombie costume. It is so easy to do and has a great effect.


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

yes it has. thanks ^^


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the shirt.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job, hope to see more of your work.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a great idea. Nice job!

I may have to steal uhm I mean borrow this idea for my haunt this year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking shirt. Have you worn it before, or are you going to wear it this year?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice. Good imagination, shirt looks great. Your english is pretty good too.


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks ^^
@joker: for this I make a how to...
@scareme: no I´ve never worn before. And this year an actor will wear it. 

and thanks for all the comments, I want to post more how-to´s in the prop-how to-thread ..


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the fantastic idea!!! I've never considered using that gut technique for a costume. So simple, yet sooo effective. Love it


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

oh thanks. I thought this thread will never visit again... lol (understand my? omg, bad english I think ^^)


----------

